# Throwing-up yellow watery liquid?



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello all,
I am sure I am probably overeacting but this morning Gizmo threw-up some watery yellow stuff. It wasn't that much that came out but I have noticing as the day goes on he is really acting different from the norm. He has been quiet and laying in his bed all day long he usually tries to get me to play fetch and he tries to communicate. It is worrying me he is acting as if he is sick. He just got neutered two weeks ago and the Vet said he looked great at the last checkup. So I guess my question is this anything to be concerned about?
Thanks in advance
worried Mom chi


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine both throw up that yellowy stuff occasionally :? If he's acting lethargic get him to the vet but if he hasn't thrown up again he might just have a tummy ache.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Sounds like what several of my dogs had a habit of doing when their tummies got too empty. Is he eating? This tends to put my dogs off of their food making the problem worse  . Since I've switched to adding canned food with their kibble they eat much better and this throwing up bile problem has stopped here. Do you have any Nutrical or corn syrup (not a great substitute for Nutrical so only use it if it's REALLY needed) just in case he gets into real trouble with this?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes its when their tummies are empty.


----------



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone,
That must be bile  
I will keep a close eye on his food bowl.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yup its basically kind of like acid reflux for us, tends to happen when they havent eaten in a while, the yellow stuff is a combination of bile abd saliva. (just be carefull because it WILL stain carpets and other furnishings!)
since it usually happens when their tummy is running empty it would explain why hes acting lethargic, try giving him some nutrical or a treat and see if he preks up...and make sure he eats even if you have to wet down his food a little or something...cause hes still young and could become hypoglycemic.


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

I know Wiz sometimes throws up after he's had a lot of water (though not nearly as much as he did when he was younger). This is not something that causes me a lot of alarm, but I think the bile theory is probably what's going on with your chi.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I was going to ask about that... Elvis threw up really more spit up... a bit of water a few days ago after drinking A LOT. Is that normal?


----------

